# February 2012 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## badseed (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 7, 2012)

So far all 120 format developed yesterday in the kitchen sink. Camera used was a Moskva 2 beast


----------



## plurker (Feb 7, 2012)

Snowy Shoreditch Sunday stroll


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 7, 2012)

Dingle's Snowballs!


----------



## Kippa (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from inside Skipton Castle


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a go at repairing this 1960's photo of Laddie this morning. Used the clone tool in Gimp and back lighting in Photoscape.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)

Did you go up the Spinnaker? Got nagged into lying down on the glass floor last time; "Daddy are you _scared_?" "No "






Erm...yes a bit actually


----------



## mauvais (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, didn't have long, and normally the experience of those places is either no photography or grubby windows that render it void.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Nope, didn't have long, and normally the experience of those places is either no photography or grubby windows that render it void.


Yup, I got a lot of grubby windows pictures last time.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)

Bruges between Christmas and New Year (forgot my camera so all phone pics).


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)

Window shopping...


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)

Frozen sea at Leigh last Sunday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 14, 2012)

My drawing board taken around 1980 - I have been scanning again 






Mean Machine taken 1977/78 at Camber Sands


----------



## eagle (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Feb 14, 2012)

I like those! Was trying to work out where it was - guessed European, maybe Scandinavia - but I got it from the filenames in the end.


----------



## eagle (Feb 14, 2012)

mauvais said:


> I like those! Was trying to work out where it was - guessed European, maybe Scandinavia - but I got it from the filenames in the end.


 
If you talk about my pictures (the last added by me) then thank you. Well, here is Kadıköy, İstanbul city in Turkey and I live there. I have a lot of the pictures of the city so, I simply upload them and maybe share it through.. : )


----------



## mauvais (Feb 14, 2012)

BlackThorn said:


> If you talk about my pictures (the last added by me) then thank you. Well, here is Kadıköy, İstanbul city in Turkey and I live there. I have a lot of the pictures of the city so, I simply upload them and maybe share it through.. : )


Yes. Especially the last one, could be anywhere but it looks like something from a film. Very nice.


----------



## eagle (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## eagle (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 23, 2012)

Kitchen sink diy developing complete with water drying spots! Taken with Olympus XA camera yesterday at Flixton.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 4, 2012)

mauvais said:


>


 
This has got be best image of the month for me anyway?


----------

